

Anybody Interested in Beta Reading a Gym Free Fitness Guide? - cewalker

Looking for some beta readers for 1 of the fitness ebooks I'm writing. The books focus on not only losing weight and getting fit, accepting that all body types are attractive, but habit changing methods that could be used in every part of your life and being comfortable with your body, understanding why you want to lose weight/tone up and making sure it's for positive reasons. The book focuses on solely gym free workouts. In interested, please leave your email or shoot us an email at sexyashellfit@gmail.com.
======
amarghose
I'd be interested in reading this, was just going to look into morning home
work outs this week any way.

amarghose [at] gmail.com

Thanks

